# what? mites?



## mascencerro (Jan 17, 2007)

I went to feed my frogs yesterday and found the troubling discovery of mites in my cultures. These are 3 week old cultures, and I didn't have any old ones laying around anywhere.

Well, I placed an *emergency* order for some more flies, but they're probably not going to get here until sat or mon (ugh), and started an experiment to try and run the mites out.

Anyway, I had 3 cultures, about 10 days old, which appear to be clear, but not sure, quarantining anyway, but I have to feed from those, but they seem to have stopped production. Basically, my cultures are all trash, and until possibly monday I won't be able to feed at all.

I've got 2 D. Auratus, well fed and fat, and yesterday I found the best culture and fed a lot from it. Should they be able to make it 4 days without feeding?

If not, any recommendations on what I should do? My LFS doesn't carry flies, and it would take them 1 month to get an order in (seriously).

I am going to try feeding as much as I can from the lacking cultures, but I'm not sure if I'll have enough to last all weekend even, they're pretty bare, and when I do try to get any out of those cultures, I mostly get dead flies and excelsior bits.

I'm basically in an emergency and need some pointers.


----------



## Conman3880 (Jul 8, 2007)

If they've got a lot of food today, they should be able to make it til monday. But it's always good to have a fallback food source like RFBs or pinheads.


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

And sometimes a culture that looks like it has stopped will suddenly bloom with flies again. So give it a day or so and you might have more.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

They'll probably be fine until Monday. Where do you live? Its always a good idea to make friends with some local froggers for just such an emergency.


----------



## mascencerro (Jan 17, 2007)

zBrinks said:


> They'll probably be fine until Monday. Where do you live? Its always a good idea to make friends with some local froggers for just such an emergency.


north central oklahoma, around Ponca City. as far as I know, I'm a loner.


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

I would see if any local petshops have pinhead crickets. I feed my auratus pinheads occasionally and he seems to love them.


----------



## mascencerro (Jan 17, 2007)

MELLOWROO421 said:


> I would see if any local petshops have pinhead crickets. I feed my auratus pinheads occasionally and he seems to love them.


I asked them about pinheads back when I was starting the frog project, and it takes too long for them to actually get anything in food wise. They've tried ordering pinheads in the past, and it took them a month or two to actually get them in, so they just don't order them.


----------



## brettlt (Oct 5, 2006)

Mascencerro,

I just read your posts and this might work out. I am heading by Blackwell this afternoon and I can bring flies if you let me know immediately.

Check your PM for my phone number.

Brett


----------



## mascencerro (Jan 17, 2007)

its almost 6 am, I just got home from work  I hate working second shift and having to make up for first shift shortcomings.



brettlt said:


> Mascencerro,
> 
> I just read your posts and this might work out. I am heading by Blackwell this afternoon and I can bring flies if you let me know immediately.
> 
> ...


----------



## brettlt (Oct 5, 2006)

Sorry it didn't work out. I took the flies with me, and I still have them, but since I have not heard from you I assume you are busy tonight also. 

I pass by Blackwell every couple of months, just let me know if you ever need flies or springtails and I can drop them off.

Your frogs should be fine, I saw an opportunity that I might be able to help a fellow frogger, and help put your mind at ease with a few flies. Hopefully you will have flies Monday like planned.

Good Luck.


----------



## mascencerro (Jan 17, 2007)

sorry I missed you, I worked till early this morning, and my son has been on the computer all day while I caught up on yard work.

Thanks for the offer and effort, wish I could have came through on my end.

I had 3 cultures that were young when I discovered the mites, and I've been checking on them, and they appear to be clear, and are producing now, so they'll tide the frogs over until I can get the new starter in and get things going again.

I really appreciate the offer for help, and again, sorry I missed you, work keeps me pretty busy especially on friday and saturdays, so I don't get to be on the computer much.

Next time you're headed this way, send me a message (hopefully I'll get it), and I may buy a springtail culture off of you. I've been wanting to start one, but never can find a place online that has them available when I have the money to cover the culture and shipping.


----------

